
The Feynman Lectures on Physics, Volume II - jonbaer
http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/II_toc.html
======
mg74
Volume 1:
[http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/I_toc.html](http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/I_toc.html)
Volume 2:
[http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/II_toc.html](http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/II_toc.html)
Volume 3:
[http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/III_toc.html](http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/III_toc.html)

------
ashray
How I WISH I had access to this kind of material when I was studying high
school/pre-engineering physics. These lectures are brilliant just so very easy
to understand.

~~~
stiff
They are definitely not easy to understand, at least for me, they are just
easy and pleasant to read, but it's deceptive. Once you go to the exercises
and try to work out what Feynman meant really precisely and how it applies you
realize how big reasoning leaps he does all the time in the lectures. I mean,
years ago, I read the full first volume once, almost like a work of fiction,
it just was pleasurable, but I understand almost nothing, except for the first
few chapters of general introduction. I came back after 10 years to it with
much more math background, and it's still really really difficult to
understand what Feynman is doing and why and solve the exercises. He is the
kind of author that will make you almost angry, several times I thought he
must be wrong in something, and then an hour later you realize he was exactly
right but he choose the most clever way to put it. On the other hand, if you
are not struggling with a textbook, you are just memorizing, not learning, so
maybe it's not a bad thing, I can't really say.

~~~
bsaul
I completely agree. In every physics book from feynman i've read, the most
pleasant thing was the introduction paragraphs that gave you a context, and
tried to give you an intuition of what happend, and i think that´s a very
important thing which probably inspired a lot of school book writers. Now for
the "hard" part of solving real problems, i think my current school book were
better.

------
sillysaurus2
This one in particular is quite good:
[http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/I_06.html](http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/I_06.html)

Further study:
[http://www.refsmmat.com/statistics/](http://www.refsmmat.com/statistics/)

------
milhous
Perhaps it's just me, but I get real giddy when I see the formulas rendered by
LaTex. Very beautiful!

------
guan
My favorite chapter is the Principle of Least Action:
[http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/II_19.html](http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/II_19.html)

~~~
al2o3cr
+1 for that. An especially neat chapter given the work he won the Nobel for...

------
ekm2
From the bottom of my heart,thank you!

------
justin66
Now that this is done it'd be lovely to read a project postmortem. Great work,
everyone.

------
maaku
These might also be helpful:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Lewin_Lectures_on_Physic...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Lewin_Lectures_on_Physics)

------
intenex
Why didn't this just link to
[http://feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/](http://feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/)?

------
binocarlos
this is Christmas for hungry minds and the great explainer just came down the
chimney - thank you!

------
guscost
The best physics textbook ever compiled, in HTML with no paywall. Just
wonderful.

------
officialjunk
i picked up the hard copy of this set when border's was liquidating :) very
glad to see a digital copy.

------
myramnath
Love them!

------
aaronsnoswell
Why do these lecture series keep showing up on HN? It seems every month now
they are re-posted. I for one have no interest reading about Physics (I
dropped that major for a reason!)

~~~
Jtsummers
Mostly it's been announcements about the new volumes. Volume II wasn't
available last time a post about the lectures was posted, which was the
announcement of Volume III. And if you have no interest in it, guess what, you
can ignore it.

I for one am interested because when I was an undergrad I couldn't grok
physics, I don't know why. After I graduated I went back and found the
material that was breaking my grades seemed trivial. Something I had learned
between Physics I/II and graduating put the pieces in place in my brain to
understand the subject. I've just never gone back to study it in depth, this
sort of content is a boon for people like me.

~~~
cothomps
... and as a freshman physics student many of these lectures were a little
opaque. I really came to appreciate them as an upperclassman / grad student.

